# Merckx sale prices



## bikerjulio

Thought it might be interesting to post sale prices of Merckx frames & complete bikes.

on eBay completed sales only. can be updated periodically:

Late model alloy bike complete with chorus - $920

'70's frameset NOS - $850

Ti frameset Used, painted - $1,330

(this one was a surprise to me, I bought my AX frameset 4 yrs ago for $350)

20th Anniversary Pista, used - $849

MX leader frameset used - $1,009

Ti bike with Chorus - $2,225 

MX leader frameset NOS $1,825

Corsa extra frameset used $344

Corsa extra frameset used $370

Corsa extra frameset NOS $699


----------



## kjmunc

prices vary considerably depending not just on frameset size and condition, but also on who's bidding and when things are sold. 

Like many around here, I've been watching MX Leader sales for years and have seen them sell for incredibly low prices like $500 to as high as $1900 for no other discernable reason other than it came down to two people who really wanted it and money probably wasn't an issue. 

Hard to pin down numbers as some days are better than others for buyers or sellers.


----------



## dbh

MX Leader framesets notwithstanding, it seems that prices for vintage Merckx frames and complete bikes seems to have tapered off. Don't know if it's seasonal, or the economy, or people are losing interest, but there's some great deals to be had.


----------



## RekibTaf

I bought the $1009 MXL... finally found one... maybe a bit more than I wanted to pay but worth it... It arrived today and looks better than the pictures... I'm sure it didn't go for more since its the ugliest merckx paint job ever... but again, looks better in real life than it does in the pics...

Now, how to build it up... Suggestions? I'm thinking newer campy so I don't have to scour ebay buying a bunch of components from different places... How about a wheelset... That seems to be the area I'm having the most trouble coming up with something.


----------



## dbh

Those 54cm MX Leader frames aren't the easiest to come by. A 54cm Team Telekom MXL went for around 1k on ebay a couple months ago, and I'm still kicking myself for not going for it. Congrats on the MKL. As for a gruppo, I think Athena 11 speed would fit the bill. Only the levers are carbon and you can pick up the full groupset for around $700 from Ribble.


----------



## barry1021

RekibTaf said:


> I bought the $1009 MXL... finally found one... maybe a bit more than I wanted to pay but worth it... It arrived today and looks better than the pictures... I'm sure it didn't go for more since its the ugliest merckx paint job ever... but again, looks better in real life than it does in the pics...
> 
> Now, how to build it up... Suggestions? I'm thinking newer campy so I don't have to scour ebay buying a bunch of components from different places... How about a wheelset... That seems to be the area I'm having the most trouble coming up with something.


Congrats, I haven't looked at what you bought, but if it's a classic MXL, most people here would root for a nice alloy groupo, like the Campy Centaur. It will give you modern functionality with a classic look.


----------



## bikerjulio

barry1021 said:


> Congrats, I haven't looked at what you bought, but if it's a classic MXL, most people here would root for a nice alloy groupo, like the Campy Centaur. It will give you modern functionality with a classic look.


I was going to say the same thing, then started looking online for Centaur Alloy. seems to have disappeared. I checked all my bookmarked vendors - nothing.


----------



## zmudshark

Lickbikes had some, don't know if they still do.


----------



## bikerjulio

not any more


----------



## RekibTaf

Centaur was pretty much lower end for Campy... How is it these days? Looks like I can still find Campy Athena w/ alloy crankset around for sub $1000


----------



## bikerjulio

Functionality was very similar between the three high end Campy groups for many years, and depending on the specific part, they could be almost identical too (ie Hubs).

Recently Record & Chorus went 11 spd and Centaur was kept at 10. And don't forget there are a lot of people out there with a lot invested in 10 spd stuff (like me) who don't necessarily feel the urge to jump into 11. The Athena name was resurrected as a budget 11 spd group and it looks like a good way to get into 11 spd. I don't think of any of these groups as lower end.


----------



## bikerjulio

*End Feb 10 update*

An AX frame didn't go for the $2,500 asking  (mine was $350)

Al track frame $500

1992 Molteni replica $920

SLX 1998 $600

Molteni SL repaint $1001

Corsa 1992 SLX $599


----------



## martinrjensen

*some of the prices are just plain weird*

I don't know what was going on with that $1001 dollar bid. I didn't think it should have gone that high but then again, I wasn't bidding. the frame wasn't even trimmed out as I recall, just one single color.


bikerjulio said:


> An AX frame didn't go for the $2,500 asking  (mine was $350)
> 
> Al track frame $500
> 
> 1992 Molteni replica $920
> 
> SLX 1998 $600
> 
> Molteni SL repaint $1001
> 
> Corsa 1992 SLX $599


----------



## bikerjulio

*March 11 2010 update*

Molteni replica frameset $590

AX frameset $608 reserve not met.

MX leader, C Record complete bike $3,476

Model ? complete bike with DuraAce $900

Corsa Extra SLX frame used $1,093

Corsa Extra SLX NOS $1,303

Motorola complete bike $1,800


----------



## dbh

There was an early 80s Professional with a new Joe Bell paint job that just went for $455. It took an amazing amount of will power not to pull the trigger on that one.


----------



## bikerjulio

*Mar 27 Update*

SLX frameset vgc $750

SLX complete bike $700

Corsa frameset $316

TSX frameset $515

Brain frameset $705

MXL nos frameset $1,200

SLX frameset $420

SLX frameset $515

AX nos $800 (like mine)

'96 Max frameset nos $1,225

SL frameset $266

some very nice frames in that lot. I've got too many bikes already otherwise would have been tempted.


----------



## HigherGround

bikerjulio said:


> I've got too many bikes already otherwise would have been tempted.


Blasphemer!

 

(We're here to enable each other, aren't we?)


----------



## texbike

bikerjulio said:


> SLX frameset vgc $750
> 
> SLX complete bike $700
> 
> Corsa frameset $316
> 
> TSX frameset $515
> 
> Brain frameset $705
> 
> MXL nos frameset $1,200
> 
> SLX frameset $420
> 
> SLX frameset $515
> 
> AX nos $800 (like mine)
> 
> '96 Max frameset nos $1,225
> 
> SL frameset $266


As another point of reference, I just sold my 1995 Motorola Team MX Leader (Gord Fraser's) via ebay for $1800. It was in excellent condition and complete with its original 7400 DA groupset and team wheels. 

Texbike


----------



## doglearn89

*Merckx records*



texbike said:


> As another point of reference, I just sold my 1995 Motorola Team MX Leader (Gord Fraser's) via ebay for $1800. It was in excellent condition and complete with its original 7400 DA groupset and team wheels.
> 
> Texbike


Wow, I missed that one, despite my auto-search of Ebay and several times a week manual searches for MX Leaders. Will you please send me the listing URL, so I can add the details to my Merckx Ebay sales records?

Sincerely,

EFHeath


----------



## bikerjulio

looks like the one listed on my Mar 11 update. eBay only shows the past 2 weeks of completed listings.


----------



## texbike

bikerjulio said:


> looks like the one listed on my Mar 11 update. eBay only shows the past 2 weeks of completed listings.



No. That wouldn't have been it. Mine was sold on March 13th. 

The one that you are referring to was a Corsa Extra in the Motorola paint, but wasn't an actual team bike.

Texbike


----------



## texbike

doglearn89 said:


> Wow, I missed that one, despite my auto-search of Ebay and several times a week manual searches for MX Leaders. Will you please send me the listing URL, so I can add the details to my Merckx Ebay sales records?
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> EFHeath


Hmmm. That's strange that it didn't show up. Take a look at ebay item # 150423054241.

Texbike


----------



## bikerjulio

I'm pretty sure that's the one I listed. I'm guessing that Mar 11 is a typo and that post was done on the 13th.


----------



## bikerjulio

*April 17 update*

SL frameset $285

'06 Scandium frameset $600

'05 NOS Lotto Scandium frameset $1,009

SLX Pista Frameset $700

SLX NOS frameset $405

SLX 10th Ann frameset $610

Corsa frameset $483

SLX frameset $405

SLX frameset $585

SL frameset $682


----------



## bikerjulio

*Update 2nd May 2010*

revised & updated 8th May 2010

SL track frameset 59cm used $944

SLX frameset NOS 60cm $800

SL NOS 57cm $300

Molteni replica used 54cm $900

SL frameset rough 52cm $290

SLX frameset used 56cm $635

MXL Max frameset used $1,085

SLX frameset used $465

Alloy Pista frameset used $495

Custom Corsa frameset used $500

Carbon TT frameset used $708

SLX NOS 57cm frameset $760

SL Molteni original frameset 60cm used $449

Brain frameset used 56cm $425

MXL frameset used 59cm VGC $1,387

Brain frameset used 52cm $631

SLX Telecom frameset 57cm used $810


----------



## em3

bikerjulio, I appreciate you posting the price updates, but as others have said, what purpose does this list serve if frame sizes are not listed. The hardest frames to come by and those that will demand higher prices, are those that fall within the 54-57cm range, while the smaller and larger sizes will sometimes yield only half of what the more common sizes listed above will yield. If you are going through the effort of listing the prices why not list the sizes too? Thanks EM3


----------



## doglearn89

em3 said:


> why not list the sizes too? Thanks EM3


How about dates, colors, and condition descriptions? Sorry if there's any overlap with previous posts. Sorry for any typos, inaccuracy, or bad descriptions.

SOME MERCKX EBAY AUCTION RESULTS


MX Leader, Molteni, 58cm, superb condition, 2004, 28-10-09, $1,075

MX Leader, blue with chrome stays, headlugs and fork crown, 60cm,
extremely good condition, 16-10-09, $1,466

MX Leader, red/black, 54cm, incl. DA 7800 hubs, cranks, derailleurs, headset, cassette, Ultegra brakes, Mavic rims; O.K. shape, 15=10-09, $681

MX Leader, Motorola, 60cm, average condition, 27-9-09, $612.01

MX Leader, dark green, 57cm, very good shape, 19-9-09, $800. (Earlier offer: 31-8-09, Starting bid of $900 or BIN or $1,200, no bids).

MX Leader, blue/arcabaleno-style graphics, 53cm, 1996, very good shape, 21-11-09, $1,052, 13 bids.

MX Leader, Telekom, 54cm, reasonable condition, 27-12-09, $960, 21 bids.

MX Leader, Motorola, 60cm, Beaten Up, 19-12-09, starting bid $699, no bids, not sold.

MX Leader, blue, 58cm, three dents in top tube, no original fork, sold with Kinesis fork, no original fork, 15-12-09, $152.50, 18 bids.

MX Leader, blue, 1996, 53 cm, excellent condition, (Taiwan), 2-1-10, $1,050, 1 bid.

MX Leader, red, 55cm, quite a few chips and scratches, 24-1-10, 15 bids, $605.

MX Leader, 58cm, 26-1-10, starting bid $600, zero bids.

MX Leader, 60 cm, 20th Anniversary, newly painted etc., complete bike with mostly Ultegra, Nitto, almost New condition, (500 miles). 23-2-10, 17 bids, $1,425. Previously unsold on a BIN or starting bid over $2,000.

MX Leader, 55cm, black, NOS (old frame recently painted in factory, in last batch of steel frames from Merckx), early 80's-style graphics, 31-1-10, 32 bids, $1,725.

MX Leader, 60cm, dark eggplant purple with arcabaleno-style graphics, very good condition, 31-1-10, 24 bids, $1,009.99.

MX Leader, 53cm, quite chipped up really, dark blue paint with arcabaleno-style pink and white graphics; 11-2-10, 18 bids, $1,025.

MX Leader 58cm frameset, sandblasted. 6-2-10, 12 bids, $510. Reserve not met.

MX Leader Time Trial "funny bike" frameset, Motorola colors, (54cm st, 56cm down-ward sloping tt), 
30-11-09, $900, BIN, unsold.

MX Leader, actual Motorola Team Bike, 59 X 58.5cm, very good condition, with a few nicks and scratches, 1-3-10, 7 bids, $789.80.

MX Leader, 20th Anniversary, NOS, Light Blue with Very Light Blue fade panels and reddish swirls, 61 X 59cm, 21-3-10, 3 bids (all by same person...?), $1,200.



MX Leader FORK, 14.4cm steerer tube, blue, 24-9-09, $102.50.

MX Leader fork, 235mm steeter tube, dark green, 26-11-09, $152.50, 7 bids.

MAX fork, uncut, 200mm crown to top of steerer, 17-11-09, starting bid $30, zero bids, unsold.

Late 1980s chrome Merckx fork, 210mm steerer, 26-11-09, $54.50, 11 bids.




Arcabaleno, white with blue/red graphics, 57cm, quite good condition, 7-11-09, $449, 27 bids.

Arcabaleno, purple with yellow and turquoise graphics, 57cm, 1995, fillet-brazed head tube and seat tube joints, very good condition, 25-11--09, $610, 25 bids.




Majestic Ti, 50cm, brushed with blue DT panel, reynolds fork; 14-2-10, 26 bids, $1,225.


Millenium Ti, (bladed DT), 58 X 58cm CtC, practically as-new condition, 9-3-10, $875, 28 bids. Same frame, 1-3-10, sold with 16 bids for $935. (1st buyer backed out? He doesn't say).


EX, brushed Ti, 62cm, very good shape, reynolds fork, 28-10-09, $1,025

EX, same as below, but complete bike with 7800, Kysyriums, 19-12-09, BIN of $1,798.88, unsold.

EX, brushed Ti, 52cm, very good shape, reynolds fork, frameset only, 21-12-09, $740, BIN, sold.

EX, 60cm, very good condition, complete bike with Campy Chorus 10sp, square bottom-bracket, 31-1-10, 23 bids, $2,225.

EX (I think), painted blue, 57cm, very good condition, 2-2-10, 1 bid, $1,330.




AX, brushed Ti, 55cm, very good shape, wound-up fork, 2-11-09, starting bid $800, no bids. Relisted for 5-11-09, starting bid $700, no bids.

AX, 58cm, very good shape, complete bike with DA/Ultegra mix, HED Alps wheels, Profile carbon fork, King Ti water bottle cages, 6-11-09, $1,300, 4 bids.

AX, 57cm, Easton EC90 fork, Chris King HS, DA 7800 derailleurs, Ultegra Brifters (seller admits one of them is getting jinky), bontrager stem, very good condition, 13-11-09, $1,436 (USD), 27 bids.

AX, 54cm, complete bike with Ultegra 9-speed, Open Pros, Thompson seatpost; good shape, 15-11-09, $910, 14 bids.

AX, 53cm, complete bike with record carbon 10-speed (pre-UT), "Sankemt" (?) carbon wheels, etc, good condition, 21-11-09, $1,508.88, BIN.

AX, 57cm, NOS, 3-3-10, 1 bid, $1,036. Originally on a $1,700 BIN, no takers.

AX, 56cm, Easton EC30 fork (meh...), minor decal scratches, 7-3-10, 16 bids, high bid $595, reserve not met.

AX, 56cm, NOS, steel MXL fork, 24-3-10, 1 bid, $800.






Track MX Leader, red/white panels, 56cm, V. Good shape, 24-10-09, $960, reserve not met.

Track Bike, 55cm, silver, early 80's/old school graphics, complete bike/"fixie" set up with Campy, good condition, 14-1-10, 21 bids, $1,436.11.

Aero (road) frame, ("aero" tubes, DT shifters mounted on top of the DT, etc.), early 80's, white, 56 X 57, VERY good used condition, 13-2-10, 16 bids, $330. 

Aero (road) frame, neon pink purple, yellow, turquoise, and red fade,57 X 57, lots of paint chips. 28-2-10, 18 bids, $339.40.


753R (Gran Prix?), blue/white fade, 59cm, beaten up, 28-10-09, $250
Same individual frame as above, relisted due to shipping charges confusion, sold for same price again on 1-11-09.

753R, (Gran Prix?) blue/white fade, 55cm, average condition, 1-11-09, starting bid $400, no bids.

753, red/white fade, 55cm, complete bike with confused mix of nuovo and super record, shimano 600 and DA7400, perhaps somewhat better-than-average condition, 29-10-09, $600



Corsa 01 20th Anniversary, yellow/arcabaleno-style, chrome fork and 3/4 stays, 56cm, NOS, 2-10-09, $1,795

Corsa 01, blue with chrome fork and right chainstay, quite good condition, 55cm, 15-11-09, starting bid $480, zero bids, unsold.

Corsa 01, blue, 56 cm, good condition, 3-1-2010, $322, 14 bids.

Corsa 01, yellow/arcabaleno-style, 53cm, year 2000, complete bike with DA 7700, very good condition, 21 bids, 7-1-10. $1,136.11.



Corsa Extra, dark blue/pink acabaleno-style graphics, 61cm, quite decent shape, 20-10-09, $315.

Corsa Extra, red/white, 61cm, somewhat beaten up, 12-10-09, $675 (too much)

Corsa Extra, blue/yellow/white, 55cm, perfect shape, 9-10-09, $785 (Sold as complete bike on 14-9-09, with mixed 2000's Campy components, then reposted as frameset by same seller for unknown reason).

Corsa Extra, dark red/black "carbon effect" fade, black head lugs and bottom bracket, chrome fork and 3/4 stays, 55cm, quite good shape, 13-9-09, $365

Corsa Extra, Motorola Team Frame (Max Sciandri), 56cm/58.5cm, quite good shape except for beaten-up rear dropouts, 9-9-09, $650, 29 bids.

Corsa Extra, blue, 53cm, extremely good condition, complete bike with DA7400, 1-11-09, $750

Corsa Extra, blue, 57cm, good condition, 31-10-09, $305

Corsa Extra TSX, 56.5cm, (53.5 top tube), beaten up, 31-10-09, $311

Corsa Extra, Motorola, 55cm, NOS, BIN $1,999 NOT SOLD.

Corsa Extra Time Trial "Funny Bike", Reynolds 753, NOS, 60.5, NOS, 1-11-09, $381

Corsa Extra, red, 60cm, very good condition, 1990-91, 8-11-09, BIN $575, or starting bid $425, no bids.

Corsa Extra, (blue/white/pink with green), 57 cm, very good condition, 
7-11-09, $400, 10 bids.

Corsa Extra TSX, Motorola, 57cm, decent condition, 21-11-09, $504, 2 bids.

Corsa Extra TSX, Team Telekom, 58cm, flat fork crown, white with black fork blades, very good condition, 22-11-09, $450, 11 bids.

Corsa Extra, 57cm, cheap bright orange repaint 1-2 years old, 21-11-09, $374.29, 3 bids.

Corsa Extra, red, 60cm, very good condition, 22-11-09, $350, 6 bids. (?)

Corsa Extra, Team Weimann colors, good shape, 1987, 52cm, 23-11-09, $810, 24 bids.

Corsa Extra, red/white fade, 1986, 57cm, complete bike with old Campy bits, average condition for age, 24-11-09, $510, 28 bids.

Corsa Extra Pista, Weimann-esque colors, 54cm, "New" but some paint chips, 15-11-09, $820, 31 bids.

Corsa Extra, purple, 58cm, O.K. (not good) condition, 27-12-09, $441, 33 bids.

Corsa Extra, red/white fade, 1987, 60cm, complete bike, period or older Super and Nuovo Record parts, etc; all very nice condition, BIN of $1,695; 17-12-09, high bid of $630, reserve not met, unsold.

Corsa Extra, Weimann (?), 57 or 58 cm, really quite good shape, 16-12-09, $403, 12 bids.

Corsa Extra, Blue Tom Kellogg repaint, 60cm, 13-12-09, $325, 6 bids.

Corsa Extra, 54 cm, blue/white fade, VERY Good condition, 19-2-10, 21 bids, $600.

Corsa Extra, mid-80's 61cm, white with green/orange/yellow weird paintjob, 6-1-10, 1 bid, $350.

Corsa Extra, 1985, blue/white, 54cm, complete bike with old Campy SR, good condition, 19-1-10, starting bid $975, zero bids, unsold. Relisted, ended 25-1-10, 9 bids, $381. Relisted, frame and fork only, ended 31-1-10, 12 bids, $370.

Corsa Extra Blue/green/white, 55cm, excellent condition, complete bike with Campy C-Record, 21-1-10, starting price $999, zero bids, unsold.

Corsa Extra, 1987, red/white, very good condition, complete bike with Campy SR etc., BIN $1,550, 7 bids, $685, reserve not met, unsold, 21-1-10.

Corsa Extra, 7-11 paint, 1990, 56cm, complete bike with 8sp DA, etc., good condition, 24-1-10, 25 bids, $768.08.

Corsa Extra, yellow/arcabaleno-style, 50cm, good condition, 25-1-10, 29 bids, $600.

Corsa Extra, 58cm, metalic turquoize etc. late 80's, good-very good condition, 29-1-10, 4 bids, $661. Located in Hungary.

Corsa Extra, 58cm, Motorola colors, very good condition, starting bid $599, zero bids, 3-2-10. Located in Hungary. Same frame, 12-2-10, sold for $599.

Corsa Extra, 55cm, late 80's, Blue/green/White, complete bike with SR etc, 6-2-10, 6 bids, $820.57.

Corsa Extra, 56cm, 1987-88, hideous neon orange/yellow with black smears paintjob, otherwise O.K. shape; 6-2-10, 11 bids, $224.50.

Corsa Extra, 62cm, newly factory-painted in Molteni, complete bike with Ultegra/Nitto, Aksium wheels, (500 miles), 12-2-10, starting bid $1,750, zero bids. Was earlier up for a starting bid of $2,150. 

Corsa Extra, Red, NOS, 57cm, beautiful. 26-2-10, BIN $1,111. No sale. Located in Germany, the seller specified "no Paypal", and required a personal/cashier's check. 

Corsa Extra TSX, 7-11 actual Team Bike, 1990, 54cm, complete bike with DA 9-sp and Open Pros, well-used condition (lots of chips, worn-out chrome, etc.) 28-2-10, 17 bids, $1,225!!!

10th Anniversary TSX, White (yellow/orange) Blue, chrome fork and stays, used but extremely good condition, 53 X 54cm, 7-3-10, 18 bids, $1,101.

Corsa Extra, Blue (pink/green) White, 56cm, complete bike with DA 8sp except for cranks, very chipped and beaten up condition, 28-2-10, starting bid $799, no bids. Reposted, sold on 14-3-10 with 5 bids for $700.

Corsa Extra, NOS, Dark Blue (medium blue/light blue) White, 53cm, 3-3-10, BIN $1,750, no sale.

Corsa Extra, NOS, 64.5 X 59 CtC, dark blue, 7-3-10, 26 bids, $630.

Corsa Extra, NOS, 60.5 X 58.5cm, Blue (orange) Yellow panel, White; chrome fork and stays; 8-3-10, 24 bids $1,275.

Corsa Extra, dark green with pink and turquoise graphics, 58.5 X 59cm, very good used condition, 12-3-10. 10 bids, $750.

Corsa Extra, Kelme (Dark Blue [dark pink/bright green] White panels, Bright green); 59 X 58 cm, really excellent used condition, 19-3-10, 19 bids, $515.

Corsa Extra, Red with chrome fork and stays, 59cm TT, quite good condition, 24-3-10, 15 bids, $515.23.






Corsa, Telekom, 62cm, repainted with chips, poss. non-matching fork, 28-10-09, $680

Corsa, turquoise, 55.5cm, mediocre shape, 10-10-09, $386

Corsa (Professional?), Kelme or similar, 55cm, NOS, 23-10-09, $699

Corsa, (Professional?), early 80's, red/white, 61cm, bad condition, terrible fried bottom bracket (botched repair job), 22-10-09, $232.50

Corsa, (Professional?), early 80's, red/chrome, 53cm, mediocre condition, 21-10-09, $510

Corsa (Professional?), red/chrome stays and fork, 55cm, decent shape, 5-10-09, $501

Corsa (Professional?), Molteni, 61cm, new re-paint, 29-9-09, $787.77, reserve not met.

Corsa, (Professional?) red/chrome, 56cm, average condition, 22-9-09, $325

Corsa (Professional?) old, (external cables), new Molteni repaint, 61cm, seller radmatrose, 1-11-09, $865

Corsa (or Corsa Extra?), blue, 56cm, very good condition, 7-11-09, $410, 27 bids.

Corsa, 7-11, Columbus SL, 57cm, average shape for age (needs a repaint), 16-11-09, starting bid $0.99, zero bids, unsold.

Corsa (?), red, 52cm, complete bike with DA 8-speed, good condition, 16-11-09, starting bid $1,000, zero bids, unsold.

Corsa, blue, 52cm, complete bike with blend of old components; average shape, 30-11-09, $450, 21 bids.

Corsa, red/green (7-11?), 57 cm, old and chipped, small crack in BB (!), 3-1-2010, $396, 31 bids. (I don't get it...)

Corsa, blue with chrome fork and stays, "arcabaleno" style graphics, 48cm, decent condition, 3-1-2010, $870, 20 bids.

Corsa, red, 54cm, good condition, 20-1-10, 4 bids, $361.06.

Corsa, red/pink/white, 56cm, mid-late 80's, good condition, 20-1-10, 6 bids, $565.

Corsa, 7-11 paint, 56cm, plus Record groupset, BIN $650, 24-1-10, zero bids.

Corsa Molteni Replica (SL tubing) 1992 (!). As new condition quoted. 58cm. 23-2-10, 12 bids, $920.10. Located in Switzerland.

Corsa, Blue/(pink/green)White, late 80's-90's graphics, 56cm, very good condition, 11-2-10, 8 bids, $500. Located in France ($100 shipping).

Corsa, Yellow, looks like non-Merckx fork, 57 X 56cm, chipped paint, 16-3-10, 9 bids, $316.




Professional SLX, red/white HT/ST panel, 51cm, average condition, 20-9-09, $510

Professional, blue/pink fade, 55cm, (amateur repaint?) external/top of BB cable guides, 8-11-09, $177.50, 8 bids. 

Professional, c. 1981, light blue, some small chips and minor surface corrosion, but pretty good condition overall, 56 or 57cm, includes Campagnolo Record Pista BB and Campagnolo Super Record Pista HS; 14-11-09, $1,631, 24 bids. (Wow! I guess they are rare enough...?)

Professional, NOS freshly painted by Radmatrose in Molteni, 54cm, 15-11-09, $911, 15 bids.

Professional, NOS freshly painted by Radmatrose in Molteni, 61cm, 15-11-09, $1,100, 28 bids.

Professional, repainted by Al Wanta in Molteni, 61cm, 25-11-09, $1,175, 11 bids.

Professional, blue, 52cm, complete bike with 

?? Professional, Columbus SL, Radmatrose "Molteni" refinish, with chrome drive-side CS, fork crown, and fork tips (OLD school), 14-2-10, 34 bids, $1,001.

Professional, early 80's, 58cm, Faema/old school graphics, very beaten up. 13-1-10, 20 bids, $316.78.

Professional, early 80's, blue with chrome stays and fork, good condition, 50cm, 31-1-10, starting bid $490, zero bids.

Professional, perhaps late 1970's. 58.5cm. Chrome flat fork crown. Falcon? Molteni refinish by Radmatrose. 14-2-10, 34 bids, $1,001.

Professional, c. 1984, 58cm, darkish red, old-school graphics, complete bike with DA AX, Modolo brakes, etc. Very good condition. 3-2-10, 10 bids, $610, reserve not met.





Strada OS, white, 62cm, NOS, 22-9-09, $860, reserve not met.

Strada OS, yellow/arcabaleno-style graphics, 55cm, very good condition, 29-8-09, $700

Strada OS, maroon(-eggplant?) with yellow lettering (meh...), chrome fork and right chainstay, 50 X 52.5, very good condition, minor chipping, 27-2-10, 19 bids, $610.

Strada OS, 58 X 57cm, "Brain Custom" tubing, very dark green metalic paint with arcabaleno-style graphics, superb used condition, 20-3-10, 26 bids, $705.



Strada, red with white dart-point panels, race number tabs, obscure rider name decal above clear, 56 X 56cm, 6-3-10, 10 bids, $441.

Strada, British Racing Green, 56cm square, pretty good shape, arcabaleno-esque pink and turquoise graphics, 6-3-10, 20 bids, $311.


Strada, white/blue fade, 57cm, nice condition, 15-12-09, $350, 1 bid only (Bangkok, $120 shipping...)

Kessels, early 1970's, silver, 55.5/56cm, O.K. condition for age, 2-11-09, $275

Falcon, Molteni, 1970's, 56cm, average condition for age, 7-11-09, BIN $455, or starting bid $275, no bids.


??? Claimed 1969 Merckx, green, 52cm (?), stronglight parts, long point lugs, looks really old, does not look like any Merckx I am aware of; 14-11-09, $530, 2 bids.


----------



## bikerjulio

em3 said:


> bikerjulio, I appreciate you posting the price updates, but as others have said, what purpose does this list serve if frame sizes are not listed. The hardest frames to come by and those that will demand higher prices, are those that fall within the 54-57cm range, while the smaller and larger sizes will sometimes yield only half of what the more common sizes listed above will yield. If you are going through the effort of listing the prices why not list the sizes too? Thanks EM3


Thanks em3. since most of these are used i assumed the available distribution would follow the normal population size and that therefore size vs price would balance out. ie, that there would be more availability of the more popular sizes. if there are any statistical analysts out there please chime in on this.

anyway i added sizes and updated the last post, and will do so in the future.


----------



## bikerjulio

*want to take over ?*



doglearn89 said:


> How about dates, colors, and condition descriptions? Sorry if there's any overlap with previous posts. Sorry for any typos, inaccuracy, or bad descriptions.
> 
> SOME MERCKX EBAY AUCTION RESULTS
> 
> Hi dog
> 
> you're doing a way better job than me. want to take this over? I was just on the point of trying to put this stuff into a table - have to think about the format.


----------



## cathyandrob

*I blew the budget on a Merckx*

About a year ago I paid about $1800 USD for a 56cm NOS MXL in Molteni. (In Australia)

I really wanted it so I paid thru the nose. But I like it so it's OK.

Set it up with all alloy 10S Centaur and silver record hubs and DT low profile rims.

Ill post a couple of pics

Rob


----------



## Bike_13

Hi, I am looking for a MX Leader fork, if anyone has one laying about, let me know.


----------



## mauricer

*for those interested....*

i am selling my mxl either as frameset or complete bike. it is in a pretty much pristine condition with a unique silver-to-pearl colorway. anyone interested?

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=202668


----------



## martinrjensen

You should start a new thread. I think this is the wrong thread to post in, for what you are looking for. This is for us to just "oooh and ahhh" over bikes, not look to buy. You won't get many people looking for a purchase here. Again, a new thread maybe.


mauricer said:


> i am selling my mxl either as frameset or complete bike. it is in a pretty much pristine condition with a unique silver-to-pearl colorway. anyone interested?
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=202668


----------



## cdt168

*Identify Model & Value estimate?*

You guys rock! I've been following 80's and 90's steel frames and complete bikes on ebay for about a year. I've saved many as pdf's. Would like to get them into a table, as mentioned above, but haven't had the time yet. Appreciate your efforts on the above!!

If anybody gets this stuff into a table (I've started one in xls) please let me know - I'd greatly appreciate the information.

Questions: re: the below linked Merckx, can anyone tell me: 
1. model of this frame?
2. approximate year?
3. estimated value? As can be seen, Alex Rims 28 Race wheels + owner says has full Ultegra group and that frame is 61cm.

Any feedback on above appreciated!


----------



## amcgee

*Merckx Team SC*

I'm new to the forum but I'm wondering what a Merckx Team SC would sell for? I'm thinking about selling mine (purchased new in 2003. Raced, ridden and loved) and its in good shape. I understand there is somewhat of a conflict of interest in answering here but you all seem to be in the know.


----------



## latman

depends on heaps of stuff amcgee such as , where you are , what size, what condition, what components,what wheels but in the end its what someone else will pay.....


----------



## amcgee

Ok, I live in New York and here is what I'm thinking about saying about this bike in an advert:

I am selling an original 54cm Domo Farm Frites Eddy Merckx Team SC. This single owner bike, originally purchased new in 2003 from R&A in Brooklyn, comes with a complete SRAM RED gruppo (added in 2009), Mavic Ksyrium wheels, Newton Deda bars and stem (110 mm) and a new Fizik Aliante saddle. 
This bike has never been crashed and is maintained with a borderline unhealthy obsession. Not to say this bike doesn't have its share of nicks and scratches, it does- but they are all superficial at most.

I'm very conflicted about selling this bike as it not only has sentimental value but also because this is a legendary bike. I've raced this bike locally and I've ridden it throughout Switzerland, France and Germany and it has been a head turner on both continents. Unfortunately, I’ve had to come to terms with my space constraints and my predilection for buying new bikes, so the time is right for me to part with this gem. 

I cant yet post pictures to this forum or I'd send some shots.

Thanks


----------



## mtbjunkie09

Great detailed list


----------

